# Myford Super 7 Cross Slide Screw Thrust Bearings



## Nick Hulme (Apr 9, 2016)

It was once again time for stripping, cleaning and re-lubing the cross slide thrust bearings and seeing a little galling on the outer I once again I thought it's about time for the roller thrust bearing modification. 
A quick trip to the bearing shop with a pocket full of Myford parts yielded suitable bearings. 
5 minutes in CAD/CAM and 10 minutes on the milling machine and the cross slide end plate had exactly the right depth recess to accommodate the outer bearing. 
No machining was required for the inner bearing and everything slipped in place without a hitch, reassembled it looks as if nothings changed, until you wind that super silky smooth handle  

 - Nick 

.


----------



## Nick Hulme (Apr 17, 2016)

I've had a couple of PMs requesting additional info so here goes. 

The shaft which you'll fit the bearings onto on the Super 7 is 1/2", I could only get 12mm ID bearing off the shelf and skimmed the washers and races out to fit. 
Provided the OD of your bearing gives you a few mm of clearance to the outside of the casting anything you can get will do, you get an idea from the photo how big the ones I used were but smaller OD races are available. 

Fit your bearings to the shaft and test assemble with just the outer bearing, measure clearance and then machine your hole a little shallower for free running, if you did take it a little deep you could still use shims cut from beer cans to pack it back out to a nice fit ;-) 

 - Nick


----------

